# HGVC Rescission letter help (2018)



## sublimeaaron

I'm looking to rescind within the 10 day period I'm on the 5th day right now and I need help. What exactly do I write?


----------



## PigsDad

A simple letter that states your name(s), the contract or reference number, and a statement saying that you want to rescind the contract.  No need to give a reason.  It must be signed by all of the same people that signed the original purchase contract.

Then send it via certified USPS mail so that you have proof of it being sent.

Kurt


----------



## TUGBrian

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

welcome to TUG, glad you found us in time to rescind and research the resale market!


----------



## Talent312

You could also include a copy of the face page of your contract for identification.

BTW, they may contact you to talk you about it. Do not talk to them!
They even may say, "Before we process, we want to confirm..." That's a ruse.
You will be talking to a salesman, not the peep who process the rescission.

HGVC as a company will do the right thing, but the salespeep are weasels.

.


----------



## chrismsa

I signed the contract on 12/29/17.  I sent the Rescission letter on 01/02/18 via certified USPS mail and they received it on 01/05/18.  Until now, I have not received any refund.  I am looking for the next step if I don't get the refund.


----------



## Talent312

chrismsa said:


> I signed the contract on 12/29/17.  I sent the Rescission letter on 01/02/18 via certified USPS mail and they received it on 01/05/18.  Until now, I have not received any refund.



Florida law gives them 20 days after notice of cancellation to issue a refund
or five days after a check clears, whichever is later. (Sec.721.10(3), Fla.Stat.)
Other states may allow more time. So, hold your horses, Hos.

If you charged it to a CC, you could dispute the charge (up to 2 billing cycles),
but that shouldn't be necessary.

Aside from the weasels in the sales division, HGVC is a stand-up company.
.


----------



## sublimeaaron

Thank you all. Sent in my rescission letter on time and received an email confirming they'll get on the cancellation process ASAP. Now I'm waiting up to 20 days for a full refund into the Hilton Honors American Express credit card I put my deposit on.


----------



## Melifluonze

I received my refund to Amex in just a couple of days... the other fees on my United card are taking way longer, but I was sent "proof" of their internal refund request...


----------



## redma2

Hello I am new to the group and also to the timeshares. I was sucked in to a sales pitch this weekend at kingsland HI and signed up for a Tuscany village 2BK for 19K USD and I later realized I may not be able to afford it at that price accounting the yearly maintenance and found out abt the 7days cancellation clause since I bought it in HI state. The contract said I could send a cancellation letter via certified mail with a return receipt but nothing was open this late in the evening except for fedex. so I sent it via FEDEX overnight. Fedex said their online receipt/tracking printout will serve the same purpose and FEDEX never does certified mail. Am I OK or do you think I should mail the same letter via USPS certified mail while I still have time (first thing tomm morning since my deadine to send the letter would be Dec 14th).
Please advise if anyone else had used fedex and it worked smooth.
Thanks in advance. The letter is mailed out to Honolulu HI from TX.


----------



## Talent312

Under Hawaii statutes, the notice may be hand delivered or mailed.
_-- Hawaii Statutes § 514E-8_
In theory, hand delivery can be done via courier service; however,
it could be construed to mean in-person delivery, so to be safe...
I'd mail it via USPS, too.
.


----------



## PigsDad

redma2 said:


> Hello I am new to the group and also to the timeshares. I was sucked in to a sales pitch this weekend at kingsland HI and signed up for a Tuscany village 2BK for 19K USD and I later realized I may not be able to afford it at that price accounting the yearly maintenance and found out abt the 7days cancellation clause since I bought it in HI state. The contract said I could send a cancellation letter via certified mail with a return receipt but nothing was open this late in the evening except for fedex. so I sent it via FEDEX overnight. Fedex said their online receipt/tracking printout will serve the same purpose and FEDEX never does certified mail. Am I OK or do you think I should mail the same letter via USPS certified mail while I still have time (first thing tomm morning since *my deadine to send the letter would be Dec 14th*).
> Please advise if anyone else had used fedex and it worked smooth.
> Thanks in advance. The letter is mailed out to Honolulu HI from TX.


It doesn't matter when they _receive _your rescission letter, only when you _send _it.   As long as you send it by the deadline (Dec 14 in your case), you are fine.  Since it says in the contract to send a letter via the USPS, if I were you I would send another letter via certified mail just to be on the safe side.  As long as it is postmarked by the 14th, you are golden.

Kurt


----------



## GT75

Just make sure that you follow the instructions exactly, to the address provided and have everyone who signed the original contract sign the rescission letter.


----------



## Passepartout

redma2 said:


> Hello I am new to the group and also to the timeshares. I was sucked in to a sales pitch this weekend at kingsland HI and signed up for a Tuscany village 2BK for 19K USD and I later realized I may not be able to afford it at that price accounting the yearly maintenance and found out abt the 7days cancellation clause since I bought it in HI state. The contract said I could send a cancellation letter via certified mail with a return receipt but nothing was open this late in the evening except for fedex. so I sent it via FEDEX overnight. Fedex said their online receipt/tracking printout will serve the same purpose and FEDEX never does certified mail. Am I OK or do you think I should mail the same letter via USPS certified mail while I still have time (first thing tomm morning since my deadine to send the letter would be Dec 14th).
> Please advise if anyone else had used fedex and it worked smooth.
> Thanks in advance. The letter is mailed out to Honolulu HI from TX.


Are you SURE that sending the rescission to the resort is what they want? I really don't think this is where the Business office is located. Research your contract. The correct address is required to be there. For the price of USPS Certified, you can ensure that the rescission will happen and you will save thousands. Sent to the wrong address will only delay and complicate the process.

Jim


----------



## redma2

Passepartout said:


> Are you SURE that sending the rescission to the resort is what they want? I really don't think this is where the Business office is located. Research your contract. The correct address is required to be there. For the price of USPS Certified, you can ensure that the rescission will happen and you will save thousands. Sent to the wrong address will only delay and complicate the process.
> 
> Jim


Yes we did the tour & presentation on the big island and the rescission address given on the contract was in Honolulu HI. thanks for the tip. I did a USPS certified with a return receipt. Waiting for the refund. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## PigsDad

redma2 said:


> Yes we did the tour & presentation on the big island and the rescission address given on the contract was in Honolulu HI. thanks for the tip. I did a USPS certified with a return receipt. Waiting for the refund. Thank you all for the help.


Congrats on the rescission.  The refund may take up to 45 days, but most people see it in 2-3 weeks.

Kurt


----------



## redma2

Hello again.. I got the down payment money refunded back to my CC and also I did get an email confirming the cancellation of the contract. Thanks a lot for all your help on this forum. This is a great find.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

redma2 said:


> Hello again.. I got the down payment money refunded back to my CC and also I did get an email confirming the cancellation of the contract. Thanks a lot for all your help on this forum. This is a great find.



Glad to hear everything worked out for you!


----------



## LocoSurf

Just wanted to document my experience here for future viewers.  We purchased a HGV on 2/21/19, woke up the next morning with extreme buyer remorse.  I re-called in the contract about the 10-day rescind window when signing.  My wife & I drafted a rescission letter and sent it to the address, certified mail receipt, listed on the contract on 2/23/19.  The confirmation number stated that it was received on 2/25/19.  We shall see how this transpires.  Transaction was done in Florida.


----------



## dayooper

LocoSurf said:


> Just wanted to document my experience here for future viewers.  We purchased a HGV on 2/21/19, woke up the next morning with extreme buyer remorse.  I re-called in the contract about the 10-day rescind window when signing.  My wife & I drafted a rescission letter and sent it to the address, certified mail receipt, listed on the contract on 2/23/19.  The confirmation number stated that it was received on 2/25/19.  We shall see how this transpires.  Transaction was done in Florida.



Congrats on saving a bunch of money! They are by law required to honor your rescission. You were well within the rescission period so you should be fine. HGVC seems to be doing these pretty quickly lately, so hopefully this will be fast. The can take up to 45 days and they are not required to give you an update.


----------



## Panina

LocoSurf said:


> Just wanted to document my experience here for future viewers.  We purchased a HGV on 2/21/19, woke up the next morning with extreme buyer remorse.  I re-called in the contract about the 10-day rescind window when signing.  My wife & I drafted a rescission letter and sent it to the address, certified mail receipt, listed on the contract on 2/23/19.  The confirmation number stated that it was received on 2/25/19.  We shall see how this transpires.  Transaction was done in Florida.


Your gut for buyers remorse was great.  Congratulations on the money you saved.  Being an hgvc owner buying resale I can say I love the system. I hope you stick around tug and see if resale would work for you.  Welcome to tug.


----------



## Eth03

I also want to add we rescinded a HGV contract around the same time, 100% because I read the comments in this forum.  So thank you for saving my husband and I a ton of money and anxiety!  We followed the directions in the contract and sent certified mail on 2/20/2019 to the provided address.  We only had 5 days to rescind as the transaction was done in Nevada.


----------



## dayooper

Eth03 said:


> I also want to add we rescinded a HGV contract around the same time, 100% because I read the comments in this forum.  So thank you for saving my husband and I a ton of money and anxiety!  We followed the directions in the contract and sent certified mail on 2/20/2019 to the provided address.  We only had 5 days to rescind as the transaction was done in Nevada.



Congrats on saving thousands! Take a look at resale units. HGVC is a really good system that treats their owners, even resale ones, very well.


----------



## LocoSurf

UPDATE: So we mailed the certified letter on Saturday 2/23/19, we had confirmed receipt on 2/25/19.  I just checked our account this morning 3/5/19 and the money has been credited!!!  I did not expect that the process would be that smooth or quick & we are beyond thankful for finding this thread!


----------



## dayooper

LocoSurf said:


> UPDATE: So we mailed the certified letter on Saturday 2/23/19, we had confirmed receipt on 2/25/19.  I just checked our account this morning 3/5/19 and the money has been credited!!!  I did not expect that the process would be that smooth or quick & we are beyond thankful for finding this thread!



Congrats


----------



## tombanjo

Great - glad you found the site and saved some money. Exhale  ...... The second good news is, you found the site and after exhaling you can spend some time to see if a timeshare is something that could work for you, on your price and terms .....


----------



## topdog

Congratulations, HGVC is great, and you can buy in for a lot less money.


----------



## GT75

Congratulations, now you can relax.     If you would like to pursue purchasing resale, you can come back (take you time) and investigate which TS system would be best for you and your family.


----------



## Bailes

Eth03 said:


> I also want to add we rescinded a HGV contract around the same time, 100% because I read the comments in this forum.  So thank you for saving my husband and I a ton of money and anxiety!  We followed the directions in the contract and sent certified mail on 2/20/2019 to the provided address.  We only had 5 days to rescind as the transaction was done in Nevada.


if you live somewhere other than Nevada and it gives you more time, that state is what you follow.  We are in WA, so we had 7 days thank goodness as we sent it on the 5th day.


----------



## Ranger01

I want to add my experience here : Location : Nevada , Las Vegas. I was pushed into buying a 3400 point scheme annually with a total of 19K$. I was in total despair next day. So much remorse that it didn't strike to me to check the contract. I came across this forum 3rd day morning. Sent the rescission letter on 4th day (Fedex) and 5th day (USPS) while I was still on vacation (my vacation got spoiled because of this). They returned my downpayment on 5th day as the fedex reached there on 5th day. So fedex is good guys !!! . Don't have to worry much between fedex and usps. Fedex delivery is sufficient to nullify the contract.  What a good feeling of relief !! Cheers.


----------



## dayooper

Ranger01 said:


> I want to add my experience here : Location : Nevada , Las Vegas. I was pushed into buying a 3400 point scheme annually with a total of 19K$. I was in total despair next day. So much remorse that it didn't strike to me to check the contract. I came across this forum 3rd day morning. Sent the rescission letter on 4th day (Fedex) and 5th day (USPS) while I was still on vacation (my vacation got spoiled because of this). They returned my downpayment on 5th day as the fedex reached there on 5th day. So fedex is good guys !!! . Don't have to worry much between fedex and usps. Fedex delivery is sufficient to nullify the contract.  What a good feeling of relief !! Cheers.



Congrats! You saved $19000 and, if you are still interested, you can buy resale. Excepting their sales department, HGVC treats their customers very well, even resale. It’s a very flexible system with great properties.


----------



## Eth03

Bailes said:


> if you live somewhere other than Nevada and it gives you more time, that state is what you follow.  We are in WA, so we had 7 days thank goodness as we sent it on the 5th day.


I just want to add that I also followed the rescission section in the contract which stated the communication to HGVC (in person or certified mail) needed to be within 5 calendar days.  Also the few websites I checked stated the rescission period was usually based on the state where the contract was signed, it still is unverified advice from the internet. In any case, I would follow instructions if there is a rescission section in the contract so there's no chance that HGVC can reject it based on not following the contract.


----------



## Talent312

AFAIK, the TS rescission statute that applies is the one where the sale occurred (the sales office) or where TS is physically located, not where the buyer resides.
.


----------



## Jie Lu

I am so glad I found this site, can someone tell which contact tells I can rescind? I bought yesterday but would like to rescind after I see those resale price. Unfortunately I can’t find the rescind section in my contract. Thanks in advance.

My info: NYC 57th, 3750 every other year, $1800 every other year. $21000


----------



## CalGalTraveler

It should be on your purchase agreement titled "57th Street Vacation Suites Vacation Ownership Interest Purchase Agreement" near the back just before the signature under "Rescission." Write the letter ASAP because you have only 5 - 7 days. Follow all instructions have all buyers sign and mail with tracking and proof of mailing date.

Then sit back and relax and spend some time on TUG to research and to find a nice resale for a fraction of the price.

Congrats on finding TUG in time.


----------



## Jie Lu

Thank you! I found it, do you know what’s the rescission period for NEw York State? Thanks thanks thanks!!


----------



## Passepartout

Jie Lu said:


> Thank you! I found it, do you know what’s the rescission period for NEw York State? Thanks thanks thanks!!


The rescission period for New York State is 7 calendar days. So if you signed on a Monday, day one is Tuesday, and your rescission MUST be postmarked (not DELIVERED) by the next Monday. Everyone who signed the contract MUST sign the rescission letter. Include a COPY of the signature page for ID purposes. I does not need to be notarized. Send it USPS Certified and order teturn receipt so you KNOW it's delivered. I can take up to 45 days for the refund to hit your credit card, and they are under no obligation to inform you. HGVC is an honorable outfit- unlike some others- so once it's mailed, you can rest assured that you're off the hook.

Welcome to TUG! Stick around and learn about TS, so the next time you attend a presentation, you'll be informed.

Jim


----------



## Jie Lu

Passepartout said:


> The rescission period for New York State is 7 calendar days. So if you signed on a Monday, day one is Tuesday, and your rescission MUST be postmarked (not DELIVERED) by the next Monday. Everyone who signed the contract MUST sign the rescission letter. Include a COPY of the signature page for ID purposes. I does not need to be notarized. Send it USPS Certified and order teturn receipt so you KNOW it's delivered. I can take up to 45 days for the refund to hit your credit card, and they are under no obligation to inform you. HGVC is an honorable outfit- unlike some others- so once it's mailed, you can rest assured that you're off the hook.
> 
> Welcome to TUG! Stick around and learn about TS, so the next time you attend a presentation, you'll be informed.
> 
> Jim



Thanks! Mailed and faxed, also called credit card company and gave them a heads up, fingers crossed.


----------



## Jie Lu

I just got confirmation our contract is cancelled, thanks everyone for your help, I am so glad I found this site in time for me to save $$$$. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## brp

Jie Lu said:


> I just got confirmation our contract is cancelled, thanks everyone for your help, I am so glad I found this site in time for me to save $$$$. Thanks!!!!!



Excellent news! Now time to become a Member, hang around and learn.

Cheers.


----------



## Raphaelas

Going through a similar thing right now with the HGV Las Palmeras Orlando Resort - just as an added wrinkle, we were provided with both hard copy and soft copy (on a fancy USB credit card thing) documents each of which had a different address to send the rescission letter. 

I have sent to both addresses just in case - an extra $50 or so to save thousands......fingers crossed.


----------



## GT75

Raphaelas said:


> I have sent to both addresses just in case - an extra $50 or so to save thousands......fingers crossed.



No need to worry, HGV will follow the law.


----------



## kashifned

I had a presentation in Orlando on the 26th and ended buying from Hilton a Gold week at Las Palmeras for $13k with 3400 points alternate year and a 7000 point bonus. Looked like a good deal. Until I got home and did some digging. Thanks to this forum, I figured the rescission process and sent in my letter yesterday. It is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I hope I some out free and clear. 

The HGV club does make a lot of sense though. I am pretty sure I will end up buying on the resale market before the year is out.

Thanks again for this forum and all the posts here.


----------



## LannyPC

kashifned said:


> The HGV club does make a lot of sense though. I am pretty sure I will end up buying on the resale market before the year is out.



Good for you for finding this forum in time to rescind.  I'm not an HGV member but there are other TUGgers here who are and can chime in.  However, the big caution we give to people in your shoes is to be patient and not doggedly determined to buy.  Take your time.  Do your research.  Ask questions from other TUGgers about this.  There are many who will be happy to answer your questions.

Maybe even try renting once to see if HGV (or any timeshare for that matter) is right for you.  As is emphasized to potential buyers here, acquiring a timeshare is easy.  Getting rid of it when you no longer want/need it is very difficult.


----------



## kashifned

Should I expect some type of confirmation from HGV that they have received my letter and are working on the cancellation? I have delivery proof from USPS that the letter was delivered on Jan 2nd, but nothing after that and getting a little nervous now. 
Is there a way to check with HGV on the status?


----------



## dayooper

kashifned said:


> Should I expect some type of confirmation from HGV that they have received my letter and are working on the cancellation? I have delivery proof from USPS that the letter was delivered on Jan 2nd, but nothing after that and getting a little nervous now.
> Is there a way to check with HGV on the status?



No, there isn’t. They are required by law to rescind, but they don’t have to (and won’t) give you a status update. While the sales people are weasely, the rest of HGVC is very customer oriented. I haven’t heard of a recession done properly that hasn’t been followed through. You will be fine. 

Do not call HGVC. They will only try and get you to stop the recession. That will put you past the recession period and you will be stuck with that loan.


----------



## Grammarhero

kashifned said:


> Should I expect some type of confirmation from HGV that they have received my letter and are working on the cancellation? I have delivery proof from USPS that the letter was delivered on Jan 2nd, but nothing after that and getting a little nervous now.
> Is there a way to check with HGV on the status?


You will get your refund within 45 days, likely sooner.  They are legally required to process your rescission.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Grammarhero said:


> You will get your refund within 45 days, likely sooner.  They are legally required to process your rescission.





Absolutely correct!   I might add that the rescission must have been sent within the required time frame, AND send to the correct address.

Additionally, anyone who signed the original contract needs to sign the rescission paperwork.




.


----------



## Micheledesposito

Raphaelas said:


> Going through a similar thing right now with the HGV Las Palmeras Orlando Resort - just as an added wrinkle, we were provided with both hard copy and soft copy (on a fancy USB credit card thing) documents each of which had a different address to send the rescission letter.
> 
> I have sent to both addresses just in case - an extra $50 or so to save thousands......fingers crossed.


Hi, I have purchased the same contract at the HGV Las Palmeras Orlando Resort. Unfortunately I left my copy of the contract at the Hotel when we checked out and now I don’t have the address to send the letter to.
Do you still have the address of their actual office? 
Thank you


----------



## kashifned

Yes. For my contract, i had the following:

Contract Services - Rescission,
c/o Hilton Resorts Corporation
Attn: Jari Alvarez
6355 MetroWest Blvd., Suite 180,
Orlando, FL. 32835


----------



## Grammarhero

Micheledesposito said:


> Hi, I have purchased the same contract at the HGV Las Palmeras Orlando Resort. Unfortunately I left my copy of the contract at the Hotel when we checked out and now I don’t have the address to send the letter to.
> Do you still have the address of their actual office?
> Thank you


Congrats on rescinding.  Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


----------



## avengerforce

question. is the rescission period for FL only 10 days upon purchase date or there's more days since it says, "or the date on which purchaser received the last of all documents required to be given to Purchaser pursuant to section 721.07(6) Florida Statutes , whichever is later" ? Can someone help advise on what these documents are ? are these the one they give you on the day you sign or there's more expected after they have registered the deed?

I am at the fence whether we like to keep it or not. but after reading through the posts here, seems rescinding is a smarter choice but not sure if I still have time since we signed 12/21/19.


----------



## Grammarhero

avengerforce said:


> question. is the rescission period for FL only 10 days upon purchase date or there's more days since it says, "or the date on which purchaser received the last of all documents required to be given to Purchaser pursuant to section 721.07(6) Florida Statutes , whichever is later" ? Can someone help advise on what these documents are ? are these the one they give you on the day you sign or there's more expected after they have registered the deed?
> 
> I am at the fence whether we like to keep it or not. but after reading through the posts here, seems rescinding is a smarter choice but not sure if I still have time since we signed 12/21/19.


You are out of time.  It’s when they give you a folder or cardboard of docs.


----------



## avengerforce

I see. well, all of the docs were given to us on the same day so its basically 10 days. have to ensure that we max this timeshare thing out as much as possible. thanks.


----------



## Grammarhero

Micheledesposito said:


> Hi, I have purchased the same contract at the HGV Las Palmeras Orlando Resort. Unfortunately I left my copy of the contract at the Hotel when we checked out and now I don’t have the address to send the letter to.
> Do you still have the address of their actual office?
> Thank you


We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track how much TS owners saved on TUG, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shaming.


----------

